
Ask HN: Should I Buy Notion Premium? - ashleshbiradar
I have been using Notion for a while now, and I seem to find it useful, should I go ahead and buy the premium or are there any better alternatives out there?
======
jonstaab
Personally, I've found notion unusable because of its performance problems,
and how it forgets where you are in the list view every time you open a card.
Try creating 10 lists with 15 cards each, and then browse the far right
column. Impossible.

I recently wrote my own thing for personal/work organization and I am way
happier.

